# Important decision to make



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well important to me at least! I made two collars for Flip, both very similar. I need to decide which one to show him in. I used colors to go with his new article bag. (oh and Hank - just hush!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the left one with the beads down the middle.
Hey where do you get that cord stuff that is braided?
I want to try making some tabs and other things of that stuff and don't know where to start.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it's paracord. I've found the best deals on ebay.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahh I can see your dilemma!! They are both so cute! I guess I would go for the one on the left!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I vote for the one on the left too. I like the grey in the middle.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

One or two day show? If one, beads down the middle. If two, different one each day.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I vote for the one on the left.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I also prefer the one on the left.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I also like the one on the left.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

left also!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Will you give us instructions on how you made your collars? They are both cute as can be. I think the left would be nice with your article bag.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is where I purchase my paracord.

www.ubraidit.com 

Agree with everyone else, the left one.

Anne how many tabs do you need?


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the one with the beads down the middle too. It is just enough...not over the top! I would also love instructions (is it macrame?)


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

Both are really cute! Very cool that you customized them for him. But I too would go with the one on the left.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote the one on the left. Did you try them both? I wonder if the long fur would get stuck in the beads on the side? I would put the one on the left on the dog and wear the one on the right on myself and make a team fashion statement


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone says left so of course I have to go against the grain and say right 

Both look nice though.


----------

